
The psychiatrist will see you online now - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/28/health/virtual-therapy-psychiatry-coronavirus.html
======
bookofjoe
>Treatment Outcomes in Depression: Comparison of Remote Treatment Through
Telepsychiatry to In-Person Treatment (August 1, 2020)

[https://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/full/10.1176/appi.ajp.1...](https://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/full/10.1176/appi.ajp.161.8.1471)

